

Is Diaspora too late? - Garbage
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/is-diaspora-too-late/7877

======
jdp23
wow, two posts with the "is it too late" theme. looks like a meme in the
making.

it's worth reading but i'm not sure i agree with this article's basic framing:

"The real question is how Diaspora might seek to monetize itself, without
creating the privacy trips that some say tripped up Facebook."

well they raised $200K early this year and i'm sure they could raise more
easily enough so i'm not convinced that monetization is the most important
question right how. what i'm looking at is more things like will it be usable
enough for a broad population of users? have they hit a sweet spot in
functionality or at least a MVP? can they make progress on security? how will
they interact with the community? focusing too much on monetization
prematurely could get in the way of addressing those issues.

